# Mythbusters "Plane Boarding; Bite the Bullet" (S9E19, 8/21/14, Spoilers)



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I don't really want to talk too much about the episode itself, except a quick complaint about Adam/Jamie's myth: they didn't test the Southwest boarding method. The *only* thing I can think, and it's a stretch, is that the boarding method is somehow rights-encumbered (copyright, trademark, patent) and they couldn't. Still, I'd be curious to see how it stacks up to the normal boarding method.

That aside, what I really want to talk about was the bombshell they dropped at the end of the show: Kari, Tory, and Grant are gone after this season. I want to know why... has anyone heard? Was it a contract dispute that led to them getting let go, was it a decision by Adam/Jamie, by Beyond, by Kari/Tory/Grant, by Discovery, or what?

We're going into season 10, so obviously we're nearer the end of the show than the beginning, and I wonder if this is just the first sign of that. It's going to be very weird not having them on the show.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I had just started a thread on this too, hopefully mods will delete mine.

I was shocked at the announcement, and wonder what the reason for the change is?

"It&#8217;s not only the end of the episode, and not only the end of the season, it is also the end of an era. This is the very last episode of Mythbusters to feature the incredible trio of Kari Byron, Tory Belleci, and Grant Imahara."

"This next season, we&#8217;re going back to our origins which is just Adam and me."

"I want to take a moment to thank you guys for the incredible work over the last ten years. You&#8217;ve given literally your blood, sweat and tears in the name of science, and it has been a total pleasure not only to work with you but to call you our friends."

"We wish you the very best of luck, and thank you."

"Bye guys."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Kari tweets:
"I guess you guys are finding out the news right about now." 
"After a decade of the Mythbusters, we are no longer with the show. Thank you to all the fans who have supported us." 
"The show is taking a new direction. It was an amazing run. I learned so much about myself and the world. I love you all @MythBusters" 
"I am sad for an ending but there will be exciting new adventures for us."

Grant simply tweets:
"Thanks @MythBusters for allowing us to teach science in a whole new way. Also, explosions. Now, on to the next adventure!"

Tory has retweeted some stuff related to the episode, but otherwise said nothing about the announcement.

FWIW, apparently this episode broadcast as far back as 2012 in Australia, and has been in the can since then. The announcement was (apparently) more recently filmed and tacked onto the end of the finished episode.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> I don't really want to talk too much about the episode itself, except a quick complaint about Adam/Jamie's myth: they didn't test the Southwest boarding method. The *only* thing I can think, and it's a stretch, is that the boarding method is somehow rights-encumbered (copyright, trademark, patent) and they couldn't. Still, I'd be curious to see how it stacks up to the normal boarding method.
> 
> That aside, what I really want to talk about was the bombshell they dropped at the end of the show: Kari, Tory, and Grant are gone after this season. I want to know why... has anyone heard? Was it a contract dispute that led to them getting let go, was it a decision by Adam/Jamie, by Beyond, by Kari/Tory/Grant, by Discovery, or what?
> 
> We're going into season 10, so obviously we're nearer the end of the show than the beginning, and I wonder if this is just the first sign of that. It's going to be very weird not having them on the show.


 Being Southwest does not use assigned seats the test would not be relevant vs. how most airlines work. Once people are on the plane the seat scramble becomes random, and will not have the same results twice.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tenthplanet said:


> Being Southwest does not use assigned seats the test would not be relevant vs. how most airlines work. Once people are on the plane the seat scramble becomes random, and will not have the same results twice.


That's a good point. And given that, the one method they did test (the "everyone boards at once" method) only differs in how the people queue up at the gate. Beyond the gate, it would be exactly the same, because having everyone board at once effectively randomizes the seating, the same as the A/B/C boarding methods do.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm glad to see them go. Adam and Jamie have always done a better job of actually testing myths. The trio is usually more interested in screwing around and having fun than in doing a systematic and well thought out job of myth testing.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I could swear they already did the boarding thing. Maybe I saw it from the Australian airing somehow?

Real nice that the 'B' team didn't even get to say goodbye on camera.  I think we can rule out the idea that it was their decision.

When I think about the direction the Discovery Channel's been going the last few years, I find Kari's "new direction" tweet ominous. I can just picture the network execs saying "We'd like it better if you didn't debunk things so much." I'd trust Adam & Jamie not to go along with that, though.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Wow, it'll take forever for Mythbusters to show up here... wonder if I can Hulu it.

As for Kari, Tory and Grant, I suspect they've been second fiddle to Adam and Jaime for far too long. It's time to give them their own show, and for specials, they often do host their own show.

And you can tell Adam and Jaime really do want to do a show "by themselves" since they've experimented with several series ideas which feature just them, to not much success. I suspect after trying, and failing, they wanted Mythbusters to be back to its roots and where instead of trying to do a half-dozen myths, they can flesh out their tests (since a LOT of their tests end up on the cutting room floor and everyone complains about why they didn't test X or Y or Z even though they did). 

And really, it's time for Kari, Tory and Grant to really have their own show. Perhaps when they started they were too young to have it, but a decade later, it's time.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I guess the upside of not having cable TV anymore is that I still have 1-2 seasons worth of the full team to look forward to, if it ever hits Netflix.

I'm surprised that "they" (not sure who "they" is) want to take the show back to being just Adam and Jamie. It seems that Adam and Jamie both have lost some interest in the show--it seems like the M7 crew usually got the more mechanically involved myths. I'm sure Jamie wouldn't mind if the show just went away, and Adam has plenty of other things to keep him busy.

If they're really taking things back to their roots, I wonder if Heather Joseph-Witham is going to come back. 

I'm going to go way out on the conspiracy theory limb here and congratulate Kari for sticking with her team...because I'm certain that Discovery would have loved to make the core team Adam, Jamie, and Kari. wmcbrine's picture has a ton of truth--maybe not 98%, but Kari was the perfect addition to the show. Cute, geeky, smart, and full of on-air personality. The show is definitely going to feel the impact of her departure.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I read back in December that Mythbusters "stole" the airplane bit from someone else's show premise.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jon-hotchkiss/the-discovery-channel-and_b_4434576.html

Sad about Tory,Grant and Kari. We just may be "done" with Mythbusters


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

I'll go the opposite route and say the trio leaving is a good sign. I quit watching the show because of them. They were always stuck with a really, really lame myth and the scripting was terrible. They always felt like a waste of time. I'd love to see the show get back to its roots.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

While I like the trio, I also think they were better as a supporting cast, and not as co-protagonists, as they have been lately. I will miss them, but I was missing having more science and details instead of trying to cram everything in, as had been happening.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

My money's on cost-cutting given how long this show's been around and the ever increasing scope of the myths they've tackled over the years. Everyone's salaries would have been going up so now you have two instead of 5 to worry about.

I think "getting back to our roots" is just smoke to cover the cost cutting reason.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Possibly cost saving for an older show that has diminishing ratings or just lack of growth? They started off with mythterns that interacted with hosts, then it morphed into a dual show with almost no interaction between the two sets of hosts. I almost always greatly preferred the Adam/Jamie segments in the dual show format. Maybe they'll go back to having mythterns again? Kari was the most personable of the 3 departing and should have the greatest post Mythbusters success, followed by Tori and for Grant? Maybe they'll bring back Battlebots?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I think this has to have been a very recent decision (less than a month or so?) Kari, Tory, and Grant were even at the Creative Emmy's last weekend representing Mythbusters (Adam and Jamie are in Australia, I believe, doing their Mythbuster's Live tour.)

I think there is more than one factor here, but I am guess money is the primary driver.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I personally am glad they are gone. Their myths (and acting) were both terrible. Lately their myths just revolve around reasons to blow up something. The show has always had terrible science, but at least it was somewhat focused on testing. Lately it's just been focused on blowing stuff up.

I miss the original show, before they ever joined. If it went back to that, all the better.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

Money is my guess, too.

The main reason for bringing them in was that Jamie and Adam were getting overworked shooting enough material for the entire episode. Expect to see fewer new episodes, lots of padding, or both.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Worf said:


> Wow, it'll take forever for Mythbusters to show up here... wonder if I can Hulu it.


And that statement would mean something to the rest of us if we had any idea where "here" is.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I read back in December that Mythbusters "stole" the airplane bit from someone else's show premise.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jon-hotchkiss/the-discovery-channel-and_b_4434576.html


Wow, shocking. I hope Adam & Jamie weren't in on that.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

From the way Jamie and Adam announced the change? I get the feeling they weren't exactly on board about this. This smacks of fronting the shelves. The business is struggling, so we're going to focus on what we do best...followed shortly by the going out of business signs. Enjoy the Mythbusters final season!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Big Deficit said:


> Enjoy the Mythbusters final season!


Yeah my guess is Adam and Jamie weren't for this and this will be the final season.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm not worried. Tory will land on his feet.










Or not.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

I gave up on Mythbusters a few years ago. The show just put me to sleep. If they cut out all the recapping/rehashing and the coming up stuff the would be 20 minutes. Apparently Discovery thinks most people have the attention span of a goldfish. 
Below is an article with a clip that EW says is from next season. Seems much different than the show I gave up on 2-3 years ago. Much more interesting.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/07/26/mythbusters-indiana-jones-bullwhip-as-adam-reveals-comic-con-costume/


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Yet shows like Mythbusters and Naked and Afraid constantly complain that they have to cram hundreds of hours of footage into 42 minutes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

kdelande said:


> My money's on cost-cutting given how long this show's been around and the ever increasing scope of the myths they've tackled over the years. Everyone's salaries would have been going up so now you have two instead of 5 to worry about.
> 
> I think "getting back to our roots" is just smoke to cover the cost cutting reason.


Agree with this. The show is getting older and probably no longer brings in the ad revenue that it did at its peak, so Discovery wants to reduce the show's budget in order to keep it on the air. Yet as Kari, Grant, and Tory continue to get more popular and become more integral to the show, they are certainly going to want increased salaries. So I'm sure it got to the point where the reduced budget could no longer handle the increased salary demands and the decision was made to let them go in order to keep producing the show for another season or two.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Interesting read, from June:
Mythbusters blows up Beyond International profit



> Changes to the production schedule of hit TV show Mythbusters have helped sink the full-year profit of Australian production house and distributor Beyond International.





> "Previous seasons of Mythbusters have typically had a production cycle of 30 episodes produced across 18 months. The latest season, currently in production, has changed to 13 episodes across 12 months," Beyond said in its announcement.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> That aside, what I really want to talk about was the bombshell they dropped at the end of the show: Kari, Tory, and Grant are gone after this season. I want to know why... has anyone heard? Was it a contract dispute that led to them getting let go, was it a decision by Adam/Jamie, by Beyond, by Kari/Tory/Grant, by Discovery, or what?


I haven't watched it yet, but saw the tweets last night before I heard the actual story of them not being on the show anymore.

This is sort of wishy-washy.. I liked them, but DO see them as being sort of the second tier. That's not actually a bad thing, it let the show as a whole do more myths total.

I will enjoy it back to the two main guys..

Basically, it won't make me stop watching the show, though it is slightly sad. More for Kari & Grant, despite what I say next..



kaszeta said:


> I'm not worried. Tory will land on his feet.


That alone was reason enough to have them on the show!


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> And that statement would mean something to the rest of us if we had any idea where "here" is.


Canada. It's usually around a 3-4 month delay.

And I discovered that both Netflix and Hulu suck - it looks like other than downloading it, the only way to actually watch it is to buy it off iTunes. (Yes, it's a shock since Discovery Canada lets you stream it a few days later.

Well, Like I said, it's obvious Jaime and Adam want their own show - they've done several others but since I see either one episode or one season, they couldn't be terribly popular, but Mythbusters fits them well and it's time to get back to their roots. As far as anyone's concerned the past few seasons, Kari Tory and Grant pretty much work independently from Jaime and Adam - they don't even share the same building, other than the little spot where they introduce the myths.

So it's time. Kari, Tory and Grant deserve their own show by now, and it'll fit in with objectives to give them pay raises - they've already hosted several shows. Mythbusters gets back to Adam and Jaime and lets them show more footage that they always wanted to show but were cut for time.

We'll probably find out their new show(s) in a couple of months.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Worf said:


> Mythbusters gets back to Adam and Jaime and lets them show more footage that they always wanted to show but were cut for time.


What bothers me is that there is no lack of time. They waste a huge amount time telling you what they just said before the last commercial, or telling you what they will do after the next commercial. If they cut all that crap out, they would be able to show more stuff, even in the current format. And then they totally rush the ending, having stuff after the credits start rolling. Very frustrating to watch, at times.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Another downfall for losing the build team is the type of stunts and tests they can test. In the Indiana Jones awning stunt (Mega Movie myths?) I think it was Adam that the insurance company said couldn't do the stunt so instead Tori was voluntold. I like the behind the scene aspect of they myths.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

This is interesting.
Mythbusters blows up Beyond International profit



> "Previous seasons of Mythbusters have typically had a production cycle of 30 episodes produced across 18 months. The latest season, currently in production, has changed to 13 episodes across 12 months," Beyond said in its announcement.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

alansh said:


> This is interesting.


Just as interesting the second time!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

LoadStar said:


> Just as interesting the second time!


Disagree. Much less interesting the second time.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess I don't understand why Jamie and Adam even need Beyond now that they have their own brand.


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

This is annoying. At first I was confused. Why are you calling it season 9?

I saw no announcement (but current news reports confirm this departure). But then I did just skim it because THIS IS ANOTHER REPEAT LISTED AS NEW. Plane boarding/bite bullet aired along time ago. So did the previous ep.

I got this ep as Season 14 ep 7 and as soon as it started I knew I'd seen it. Taking a look I have this as Season 11 ep 9 with a file date of June 2013. I have no idea when It first aired. Thats just when I watched it. The only difference is that this copy is a better copy then my other one. Its word for word the same.

Now I see that various sources are splitting the seasons up differently. That is annoying.

I know I saw the previous ep as well a long time ago. Traffic tricks. But I can't find it. I think I may have watched it on youtube.

So... why are they airing old eps as new ones. Or did they just air in other countries but never made it to air in the US? If thats the case then why?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cal_s7 said:


> So... why are they airing old eps as new ones. Or did they just air in other countries but never made it to air in the US? If thats the case then why?


Yes, these are new episodes to the USA. They have not previously aired here. They did air in Australia, not sure about elsewhere internationally, but not here. Quite possibly, something to do with the article posted by Gunnyman, which suggests that the episodes in question (last weeks, the intersection vs. roundabout episode, and this one) were stolen ideas from an individual who issued a cease and desist order to Discovery.

As far as the episode number, I used the number listed in the TiVo guide.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

I gave up on Mythbusters a long time ago as when the original without the three making a show within a show, they stopped showing the details of what they built and not to mention, they take great liberties with "scientific" conclusions that are many times the foundation of what they are attempting to prove or disprove. 

There are many conclusions that they "busted" or made plausable that simply aren't accurate due to assumptions they make almost as if they decide the fate prior to "testing" such. As a firearm owner, I find their liberal approach sometime distasteful and with perhaps Jamie, none of them had any experience with firearms prior to when they came to the show yet now they act as if they are truly professionals which they are not. 

It's just that science isn't the corner stone of the show, the same as the history channel's primary "history" lesson is ancient aliens and people you make a living ripping others of by buying low and selling high. They don't show the science, they don't explain the process , on each episode it's done the end result is "Mythbusters proved that" or "Mythbusters busted that" with the characters role playing being the center of the show. 

It's a good move, just don't know how long it will last. Most people watch TV for entertainment and amusement, not to be seek an education. If they want a entertaining show, they should have Jamie and Adam explain the special effects they do for commercials and such but I fear today most is done by CGI and not physical special effects.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

eddyj said:


> What bothers me is that there is no lack of time. They waste a huge amount time telling you what they just said before the last commercial, or telling you what they will do after the next commercial. If they cut all that crap out, they would be able to show more stuff, even in the current format. And then they totally rush the ending, having stuff after the credits start rolling. Very frustrating to watch, at times.


They intentionally run stuff over the credits to keep you from changing the channel before the next program has a chance to rope you in (DVR users be damned). I'm not sure what the logic is behind all the previews and recaps*, but you can bet it's not because of lack of material.

* Well, part of it is to try and keep you sitting through the commercials.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Bittersweet news, and surprised the hell out of me at the end of the episode. Its positive news because Mythbusters was much better in early seasons, when they tackled some creative myths (the soldiers on the bridge harmonic was the first ep I saw, and it hooked me), and their interaction with mythterns was sometimes refreshing. But when they started doing 'stunt' myths that made no sense (shouting at plants, for example), they lost me a bit.
That said, I think the departing trio brought some juvenile wonder and lighthearted fun to the show that was a bit lacking that, together with excellent chemistry. I sure hope they get their own show (I doubt Kari will be unemployed for long).


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Their contracts must have been up and either they wanted more money which is understandable or the show runners are looking to shave some cost. 

Either way I prefer Adam and Jamie's myths more anyhow. I think there was only one episode where I thought the B team had something that was interesting to me. They were just there as filler IMO. 

I like them though, but not at the capacity they had grown to on the show, I thought they were better supporting Adam and Jamie on their myths.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It's also possible that Adam and Jamie demanded more money to continue and this was the only way they could make that work.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> Being Southwest does not use assigned seats the test would not be relevant vs. how most airlines work. Once people are on the plane the seat scramble becomes random, and will not have the same results twice.


The main flaw is Tori taking SWA from OAK to Burbank vs. United from SFO to LAX.

On United he would be lucky to get there on THE SAME DAY.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Einselen said:


> Another downfall for losing the build team is the type of stunts and tests they can test. In the Indiana Jones awning stunt (Mega Movie myths?) I think it was Adam that the insurance company said couldn't do the stunt so instead Tori was voluntold. I like the behind the scene aspect of they myths.


Assume that Adam, being married and the co-star, has a $nn million insurance bond, while Tori doesn't.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

On that note we have seen Adam and Jamie do much more dangerous stunts over the past few seasons, I remarked a few times that they would have never been able to do some things they did in the earlier seasons.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Might also note, Discovery channel ripped off the plane boarding "myth" from someone else including a few other episode myths.

The end is near for Mythbusters.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jon-hotchkiss/the-discovery-channel-and_b_4434576.html



> This story of corporate greed will make you so angry that you'll demand justice be done. The show Mythbusters is doing the exact same experiments and using the same exact words as MY new science series, This vs That and their producers and Discovery Channel won't pay me. They are using my ideas, my visual images, my creativity, my intellectual property, my copyrighted work and the very content of the TV series I created and self financed... and made it theirs. And they've done it an astonishing four times.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> On that note we have seen Adam and Jamie do much more dangerous stunts over the past few seasons, I remarked a few times that they would have never been able to do some things they did in the earlier seasons.


A good example was the driving on two car wheels, didn't Jamie even hurt his neck a little?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> The main flaw is Tori taking SWA from OAK to Burbank vs. United from SFO to LAX.
> 
> On United he would be lucky to get there on THE SAME DAY.


The episode you are referring to was the previous week (Driving vs. Flying).

This episode was the one testing different methods of boarding the plane.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

eboydog said:


> Might also note, Discovery channel ripped off the plane boarding "myth" from someone else including a few other episode myths.
> 
> The end is near for Mythbusters.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jon-hotchkiss/the-discovery-channel-and_b_4434576.html


Also already referenced above by Gunnyman. (Lots of smeeking going on in such a short thread...)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

eboydog said:


> Might also note, Discovery channel ripped off the plane boarding "myth" from someone else including a few other episode myths.
> 
> The end is near for Mythbusters.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jon-hotchkiss/the-discovery-channel-and_b_4434576.html


The driving is faster than flying is a FACT from NASA's AGATE project. Mythbusters even credited NASA and the NASA PH.D. Dr. Bruce A. Holmes who ran the program.

The point was that trips of less than 400 miles _are faster by car_.

Trips from 400-700 miles are faster by general aviation, because among other things they can land closer to the destination and the program suggested having many small airports for the system, and development of short take off & landing planes with high tech navigation and "highways in the sky" to use small airports close to towns.

For trips over 700 miles the airlines are faster. Consider that there has to be enough distance that the 2-3 hours of garf before and after the flight will be compensated for.

http://www.nasa.gov/centers/langley/news/factsheets/AGATE.html


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Not looking good for Discovery. This guy seems to have a good legal case.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> Not looking good for Discovery. This guy seems to have a good legal case.


Yes, they down right stole the man's proposed show and most likely assumed that nothing would come of it since he was basically someone that no one knew of. They took advantage of the guy not knowing better and protecting his intellectual ideas.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> Not looking good for Discovery. This guy seems to have a good legal case.


Myabe they have settled and that's why it was finally shown here?


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

MikeAndrews said:


> http://www.nasa.gov/centers/langley/news/factsheets/AGATE.html


Yeah, I was going to mention the AGATE study.

I've found with my travel that air vs driving is highly scenario-dependent, and often has people clinging to decisions with religious fervor. We see this all the time with one of our major clients being in Lakehurst, NJ. The fastest travel times getting down there have all involved flying (you can easily beat a driver by over an hour flying). Coming back, however, the additional hassle of PHI makes driving a slightly better choice. Usually we drive since we're carrying stuff they don't like on airplanes.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

While I think this guy makes a strong case, I doubt Discovery would have aired these episodes in the us without a a settlement in place.

And I sincerely hope that Jamie, Adam and anyone else in front of the camera had nothing to do with this.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

This episode was delayed for a long time, it's possible that they already settled with the guy.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeAndrews said:


> The driving is faster than flying is a FACT from NASA's AGATE project. Mythbusters even credited NASA and the NASA PH.D. Dr. Bruce A. Holmes who ran the program.
> 
> The point was that trips of less than 400 miles _are faster by car_.
> 
> ...


My rule of thumb based on my experience has been 400-450 miles.

I used to make the Bur-Oak, Bur-Sac, and Bur-Phx on Southwest runs quite frequently for business.

In the pre TSA days, I used be able to get there faster by flying because I could leave home at 6 AM to make a 7 AM flight easily.
Plus, I could walk out of the arrival terminal and basically pick up my rental right outside the terminal with a minimum of fuss.

These days, you have to leave earlier for the airport due to all the TSA bs and when you arrive at the destination airport, you have go off airport to even get to the rental car area.

I believe that the only reason Tori beat Grant and Kari was because Burbank Airport still has most of the rental cars on site, a short walk away from the arrival terminal.

Had the flight been reversed (or gone to LAX) and he had to rent a car off airport, I suspect he would have lost.

I never thought it was faster to fly for the Vegas runs though.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeAndrews said:


> The driving is faster than flying is a FACT from NASA's AGATE project. Mythbusters even credited NASA and the NASA PH.D. Dr. Bruce A. Holmes who ran the program.
> 
> The point was that trips of less than 400 miles _are faster by car_.
> 
> ...


Still not related to this episode.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> And I sincerely hope that Jamie, Adam and anyone else in front of the camera had nothing to do with this.


I agree.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

secondclaw said:


> But when they started doing 'stunt' myths that made no sense (shouting at plants, for example),


Made no sense? Heck, I remember from likely the 1970s people talking about talking to plants would make them grow better. That's what you're talking about, right?

(That may be the episode that actually got me to watch the "This time on Mythbusters..." segment for quite a while, because if I'm right, this one was the one that had a scene that DIDN'T make it into the show.. Showing Grant jokingly threatening a plant with a blowtorch, IIRC...)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

eddyj said:


> What bothers me is that there is no lack of time. They waste a huge amount time telling you what they just said before the last commercial, or telling you what they will do after the next commercial. If they cut all that crap out, they would be able to show more stuff, even in the current format. And then they totally rush the ending, having stuff after the credits start rolling. Very frustrating to watch, at times.


FF..

Just pretend the show is 25 minutes long, or whatever it ends up being..

But don't be TOO fast with the FF or 30 second skip, since in the last ad break, they have a short (minute or so) amusing segment/outtake kind of thing.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Something very odd. My Tivo shows the episode we're talking about as being Season 9, episode 19. But the Road Rage episode shows an original air date of 7/31/2014 but is Season 9, episode 27.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Made no sense? Heck, I remember from likely the 1970s people talking about talking to plants would make them grow better. That's what you're talking about, right?


That was also during a phase when Mythbusters was testing, as Adam put it, "oogie-boogie" myths. The talking to plants "myth" fit right in.

At least they were genuine urban legend style myths, what the show was mostly originally created to test, rather than blowing stuff up, smashing cars, shooting stuff, and the like.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

midas said:


> Something very odd. My Tivo shows the episode we're talking about as being Season 9, episode 19. But the Road Rage episode shows an original air date of 7/31/2014 but is Season 9, episode 27.


There's no consistent way of really numbering the episodes. What we do know is that Plane Boarding is at least two years old, so that would explain the wildly out of sequence episode numbers.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

As for the end of the M7 team, consider that Jamie and/or Adam are also executive producers now, so THEY could have had a role in the decision to cut the expense and cut the team loose when they asked for a bigger taste.


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

The way I understand it is that Beyond Productions hired Jamie's M5 Industries to test the myths, and M5 in turn hired Adam and the rest.

In that case, Jamie's responsible for firing them. However, if they're cutting the budget, Jamie can't afford to keep all of them and they won't work for free.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

alansh said:


> The way I understand it is that Beyond Productions hired Jamie's M5 Industries to test the myths, and M5 in turn hired Adam and the rest.
> 
> In that case, Jamie's responsible for firing them. However, if they're cutting the budget, Jamie can't afford to keep all of them and they won't work for free.


But isn't "M5" Jamie? I always understood that M5 was Jamie's company and Adam worked with him or too was part owner. Now the other three were simply cast members of the show brought in to be able to handle more "myth busting".


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

You said basically the same thing he did.


----------

